#ubuntu-translators 2011-02-28
<dpm> good morning all
<TLE> good morning
<andrejz> Hello!
<andrejz> dpm, i was wondering if you have any more insider info how is compiz movement to launchpad progressing ?
<dpm> hi andrejz. I don't have any more updates unfortunately. The last conversation was the one you were involved in as well a while ago on IRC. My offer of helping still stands, but they need to make a move :)
<yurchor> Hi! Why 11.04 uses translation templates from KDE trunk? For example, kfileshare was shrunked from 740 to 12 messages. This could lead to untranslated messages in KDE interface.
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-01
<dpm> good morning all
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-02
<dpm> good morning all
<chilicuil> hi there, what should I do if I want to fix some typos in po/ files?, in bug 725217 typos are in html & po files, the patch attached modify the html files but not the po/ ones, should I fix them as well, or is any other path I should follow?, I've already asked in #ubuntu-bugs and some guy there have told me I should ask here
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 725217 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Typos in Edubuntu 11.04 slideshow (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725217
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-03
<dpm> good morning all
<damascene> good morning dpm
<dpm> good morning damascene :)
<damascene> do you have countdown timer for translation last chance?
<dpm> damascene, no, I haven't, but it would be cool to have one :)
<damascene> sure
<damascene> dpm: why every link I found for translation has mavrick in it?
<damascene> should not it be directing to the latest release?
<dpm> damascene, that's because we don't change the translation focus until near to string freeze, but I guess I could change it...
<dpm> string freeze is in a month's time. What do everyone else in the channel think, would you like to have the focus set to natty already?
<damascene> string freeze or translation freeze?
<damascene> I mean no more translation would be accepted after one month or no more changes to the english origin?
<dpm> damascene, there is no translation freeze. There is only string freeze (or rather UI freeze) and translation deadline. They mark the start and end of the translation activity, respectively
<damascene> I see
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-04
<damascene> Hi,
<damascene> sadly the alternate install start with only one translated dialog
<damascene> where I can translate that?
<damascene> does it share some of it's strings with the normal installer?
<damascene> sadly the alternate install start with only one translated dialog, where I can translate that? does it share some of it's strings with the normal installer?
<dpm> good morning all!!!
<damascene> good morning dpm
<damascene> sadly the alternate install start with only one translated dialog, where I can translate that? does it share some of it's strings with the normal installer?
<damascene> actually there is more than one dialog but it's not completed
<dpm> hey damascene
<dpm> let me have a look, I have to remind myself
<dpm> damascene, I think the alternate installer translations are in the debian-installer template, IIRC. What are the actual texts that appear untranslated?
<dpm> happyaron, I've finally come round to add your feedback on charset detection on the https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-design-n-china - I've lightly edited it to cut down to the essential bits. If you'd like to add anything else, feel free to edit the whiteboard
<dpm> And thanks a lot for the feedback!
<damascene> dpm: http://uppix.com/f-clock4d70c9e70009499a.png
<happyaron> dpm: thanks! I've read that, :)
<dpm> cool :)
<damascene> dpm: do you know how do I create image based countdown timer?
<damascene> I want to create countdown timer for translators
<dpm> damascene, no, sorry, I've never created one. Perhaps you could try to contact the people who create the official Ubuntu countdown banners
<damascene> dpm: and where I can find them?
<dpm> I'd recommend googling for them, as I don't know them either
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-05
<andrejz> Hello! anyone already using 11.04?
<trijntje> andrejz, just installed it in vbox, not yet on my main system
<andrejz> i am running it on my netbook for some time and i noticed some non-latin characters were not displayed properly in terminal
<andrejz> and i was wondering if someone can confim this for their language
<trijntje> im on a Dutch (nl) system, so I dont think I have non-latin characters
<andrejz> ok thanks. i will ask dpm on monday if he has any more info about this
<artnay_> will you guys keep unity's launcher as "Launcher" or will there be a translation in your language?
<andrejz> we will translate it
<artnay_> we had a translation but seems like didrocks has changed already made translations into English form (Launcher)
<artnay_> Keep In Launcher  Pidä Launcherissa   Translated by Didier Roche on 2010-06-17
<artnay_> it seems an earlier translation has overwritten a newer one...
<andrejz> i think that is not supposed to happen
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-06
<trijntje> Hi all, is there a way to review suggestions done in launchpad offline? For example to get them commented out in a .po file?
<UncombedCoconut> Hi! I'm trying to test an app's translation on an Ubuntu system. Is this room the right place to ask for help?
#ubuntu-translators 2012-02-27
<dpm> good morning all
#ubuntu-translators 2012-02-28
<dpm> good morning all
<TLE> whois mdke
<TLE> whoops, juts didn't remember the name ;)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> hi TLE
<TLE> hi
<TLE> I'm writing the todo list for tomorrow
<dpm> ah, cool
<dpm> I'm progressing on the database import performance improvements for the translation stats. I've thrown away sqlite and I'm using postgresql and raw sql queries instead of django. Postgresql has a nice COPY command especially designed to import data from CSV files (well, json with a bit of massaging in my case)
<dpm> that reduced the import from hours to just a few minutes, which is rather nice :)
<dpm> now I'm fighting with SQL, as I need to do another additional INSERT query after the import, which is either taking a bit long (on django 1.3) or failing (on django 1.1)
<dpm> but that's probably me needing to learn SQL
<TLE> ahh, sounds like good progress
<dpm> yeah, but I wanted to have it ready before the UGJ this weekend, and I'm not sure I'll have the time :/
<dpm> I'll figure it out, I'll just have to find a postgresql or sql expert to give me a hand :)
<TLE> when you say manual INSERT, you mean directly with and not via Django?
<dpm> TLE, exactly, I'm doing raw sql inserts, which really boosts performance in this particular case
<TLE> but then it must be a python sql thing that is failing and not django right
<dpm> yeah, psycopg2
<dpm> they are the underlying python DB bindings Django is using for Postgresql access
<dpm> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/ubuntu-translations-stats/view/head:/stats/management/commands/importdata.py#L207
<TLE> ahhhh that away
<dpm> the other query below, on line 256 is the one that's failing on django 1.1 (or rather in whichever psycopg2 version django 1.1 uses). You can also see the original Django code commented out above
<dpm> I still haven't figured out why, but it returns duplicate rows when it shouldn't
<TLE> hmm, I can't spot anything, there is an extra , after the columns in 256, but I don't think it matters
<TLE> well, better find an apropriate SQL expert
<dpm> yeah, but thanks for looking anyway!
#ubuntu-translators 2012-02-29
<TLE> dpm: hey
<dpm> hi TLE
<TLE> dpm: I was wondering about the lang packs for natty, it seems that pitti is really busy, did you know how to do that (build the complete packs with docs und alles)?
<TLE> I off course don't know if you have any more time ...
<dpm> I've done it twice, but pitti has to do the final upload as an Ubuntu archive admin. I'm not sure I'll have time this week unfortunately :/ I can give it a try, though
<TLE> dpm: ok, I just thought I would give it a try, because otherwise we are going to end up with a large delay
<TLE> kelemengabor, dpm remember to check if you have acces to the google doc for the notes
<dpm> TLE, I have, thanks!
<kelemengabor> TLE: the one you shared yesterday? doesn't work for me :\
<kelemengabor> oh, you shouldn't use my gnome.hu address with google docs, I use kelemeng at ubuntu dot com there
<TLE> kelemengabor: roger
<TLE> kelemengabor: shared it with that address now
<kelemengabor> okay, now I can see it, thanks :)
<TLE> np
<kelemengabor> hey dpm
<kelemengabor> I just updated the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase page
<kelemengabor> it turns out that the special translations section was a little more outdated than I expected
<TLE> hallo guys
<kelemengabor> so, we have pages that went into great detail abou OO.o and FF translations in LP
<kelemengabor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/Firefox and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/OpenOffice.org
<kelemengabor> but since we no longer translate them in LP... maybe these should be deleted?
<TLE> probably
<kelemengabor> also, there was this page listed too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/AppInstallDataUbuntu but since app-install-data is just a package like others, I'd throw this out too
 * dpm sighs at the effort it took to write them
<dpm> bu zeah, we should probablz delete them
<dpm> argh, where's mz z kez?
<kelemengabor> dpm: are you drunk? :P
<TLE> *G* remembers the guy at the UDS that said that everyone present should go home and delete 5 wiki-pages with outdated information
<dpm> ah, here, not drunk, just a confused keyboard ;)
<dpm> yeah, that was jcastro, I'll mention it that we're deleting wiki pages, it'll make him happy :)
<dpm> ok, give me 1 min and I'll set up the hangout
<TLE> yeah
<TLE> I just copied over the agenda, so please no more updates to it in the wiki ;)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> kelemengabor, invite sent
#ubuntu-translators 2012-03-01
<Mirv> are the "Device" or "Messages" in HUD translated for some, or is it a bug in Unity that they are untranslatable?
<Mirv> I did some Unity testing and noticed those among else, although those were not directly relevant to the test cases
<jincreator> Hi. How can I translate Unity menu of Firefox? I fail to find link in Launchpad.
<kelemengabor> dpm: hi, got a few minutes?
<dpm> kelemengabor, sure
<kelemengabor> I was about to look into priorities, browsed the +templates page, and found (don't ask how :P) that we have active templates for koffice, yet there is no such package anymore: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice
<kelemengabor> which leads me to the actual question
<kelemengabor> could you fetch me a report about the "problematic" templates?
<kelemengabor> before I set the priorities of some obsolete templates ;)
<dpm> hm, unfortunately, I'm not sure I can help right now. The report is only created when building a language pack, and I don't have much time right now to create one. I wouldn't worry too much about setting obsolete priorities if you're using the script.
<dpm> I'm back in a bit
<kelemengabor> okay, I can live with that :)
<kelemengabor> anyways, I'm disabling koffice now
<dpm> ok, thanks :)
<TLE> dpm: hey
<TLE> and others: hey all
<TLE> I'm working in the list of suggestions for high priority translation tasks for the jam
<TLE> these should be either the default programs for popular tasks or programs for crucial tasks that many users will see at least once, like the installer
<TLE> the list needs not be complete, as these are just a few suggestions to get people started
<TLE> right now the list includes: (sorry for pasting)
<TLE>  * Rhythmbox
<TLE>  * Empathy
<TLE>  * Gwibber
<TLE>  * Shotwell
<TLE>  * Nautilus
<TLE>  * Ubuntu One
<TLE>  * Unity (including indicators/lenses)
<TLE>  * Software center
<TLE>  * Ubiquity (including the slideshow)
<TLE> Does that look about right?
<TLE> is shotwell the default program for images?
<TLE> Is its actually gwibber we use as part of the standard desktop or is it something else
<TLE> kelemengabor1: ^^
<dpm> hi TLE
<kelemengabor1> TLE: looks good
<kelemengabor1> maybe you could include the indicators
<kelemengabor1> they are now all at the top of the list
<dpm> and unity lenses
<dpm> oh, sorry, they're already there
<kelemengabor1> maybe activity-log-manager too, that's a new panel in gnome-c-c
<kelemengabor1> deja-dup? that's another Ubuntu-specific thingy in gnome-c-c
<TLE> yeah, maybe it is not correct that I have put the indicators under Unity
<TLE> kelemengabor1: we don't necessarily need total coverage, but yeah maybe deja-dup is a good idea
<TLE> backup is after all something everyone should do *G*
<kelemengabor1> !
<TLE> how is it, the indicators are tied in with unity right
<TLE> dpm: If I send a draft for you will you add something about how to send in localized doc images and a link for the viewer?
<TLE> and send it back to me
<kelemengabor1> TLE: indicators are part of the unity UX, but they are separate templates/processes - if this is what you mean
<TLE> kelemengabor1: yes
<dpm> TLE, sure
<TLE> greeeaat stuf
<dpm> :)
<TLE> dpm: sent, have to go now, it would be great if you have time for it before tomorrow morning, so we can have the email (social media posts) out about noon of early afternoon tomorrow
<dpm> TLE, I will, but not until in ~2h time. But I've added it to my JFDI liet :)
<dpm> *list
<TLE> not a problem, I'll be punching people for the next couple of hours ;)   JFDI?
<dpm> Just *effing* Do It
<dpm> as in "I'll do it even if there is no time for it" :)
<TLE> ah *G* I see
<TLE> se you guys
#ubuntu-translators 2012-03-02
<dpm> good morning all
<TLE> dpm: just saw the light themed doc viewer, awesome
<dpm> TLE, cool :)
<TLE> you must have been busy yesterday, thanks
<dpm> yeah, it was a bit of a crazy evening: hacking + going out to a concert + a bit more hacking + a few hours sleep :)
<dpm> but I succeeded!
<dpm> :-)
<TLE> I think I'll merge it right away and edit/comment out a few of the link in the top, and then we are good to go
<TLE> sounds wild
<dpm> ok, cool
<TLE> how long did it take you
<dpm> the .css files should probably go inside a css folder, but I didn't change that for now, since then I would have had to change the regexp on the server to serve the static files
<dpm> I'll change it eventually, but this morning I wasn't in regexp mood :)
<TLE> yeah, we can do that later
<TLE> ahh that reminds me, I also have some regexp experiemntation lyiing around for the static files, but that will be next week
<TLE> something I think should make them simpler
<dpm> ah, cool, I'm all for simplicity
<TLE> dpm: hmm, there is something about the paths for the static files, from what I can see the {{ STATIC_URL }} does not return anything on either server, so you must have been fixing that from the Apache side
<TLE> {{ STATIC_URL }} in the base template that is
<dpm> TLE, ah, on the development server you'll need to enable the staticfiles app in INSTALLED_APPS for it to work IIRC
<dpm> I think it's already there but commented out
<dpm> it only works on django 1.3, though, as the staticfiles app was included in Django 1.2 or 1.3. But on django 1.1 (Lucid) I don't need it, as apache is serving the files
<TLE> no I fixed that previously, that problem is that the paths for the files don't match with the paths as seen when they are served as static files
<TLE> I'll look a little around
<dpm> ah, ok. Let me know if you want me to change anything in the server. Right now it's http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/864777/ on the server
<TLE> Ahh I can see that someone reported a few wishlist bugs agains the viewer :)
<dpm> I wonder who that might be... :)
<dpm> good work on bug 944362 kelemengabor :)
<kelemengabor> :)
<kelemengabor> that thing was spectacularly broken :)
<dpm> but there you where with your hammer to bring it up in shape :)
<TLE> dpm: all right, I have made some small changes that will require a change in the AliasMatches and fixed bug: 944603
<TLE> The images for the css are now requested as e.g. /static/img/header.png
<TLE> so I believe the AliasMatch should be changed to: AliasMatch /static/img/([^/]*\.png) /home/ubuntu/ul10ndocs/image_projects/static/img/$1
<TLE> it all pushed to lp:translated-documentation-screenshot-viewer (including your theming of course)
<dpm> TLE, bummer, python-babel is not in the archive for Lucid. Do you know if it's available from a PPA?
<TLE> D'oh!
<TLE> I also forgot to add it to the packages we check for in the settings
<TLE> no I don't think so
<dpm> no worries, I can't seem to find a PPA, unfortunately
<dpm> TLE, would python-pyicu be an alternative? While I'd prefer installing a package on this server, I can manually install python-babel for now, but if this ever goes to a Canonical server, that won't fly, it will need to be a package
<TLE> yeah I know, I was looking it just including babel in the archive
<TLE> let me look at pyicu
<dpm> seems easy enough to use http://pypi.python.org/pypi/PyICU
<dpm> from icu import Locale
<dpm> locale = Locale('pt_BR')
<dpm> locale.getDisplayName()
<dpm> u'Portuguese (Brazil)'
<TLE> ok, 2 sek
<TLE> have to go to lunch now, but it is almost fixed
<TLE> ah nevermind, fixed in rev 20
<TLE> dpm: ^"
<TLE> and now pizza (or the closest Danish approximation)
<dpm> enjoy! :-)
<dpm> TLE, it looks good now, but for some reason the country names appear in lowercase -> http://176.34.113.223/ubuntudocs-devel/
<dpm> commented on the bug too, there was some issue with PyICU vs. icu, but I've fixed it locally on the server
<TLE> they appear capatalized when I look at it
<TLE> it is wierd because I specifically ask python to capitalize the name, because they come out uncapitalized
<TLE> did the AliasMatch with the new paths work?
<TLE> dpm: ^^
<jincreator> Hi, has anyone know how to translate Unity menu of Firefox? I can't find page in Launchpad...
<TLE> dpm: I have fixed the import and also no hover highlighting on the porjects page: rev: 22
<TLE> loading the precise beta, bbl
<dpm> TLE, pulled r22
<dpm> jincreator, which Unity menu? The quicklist? (i.e. what appears on the launcher when you right click on it)
<dpm> TLE, I didn't have to change the AliasMatch, as as I was about to modify it, I noticed that the old one was still working
<dpm> I think capitalize() only works with the first word of a sentence
<dpm> so the country names remain in lowercase. At least here with Firefox and Chromium
<dpm> TLE, it's weird, on the server, on the console, the names appear correctly capitalized, e.g. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/865109/
<TLE> ahhhh yes, sorry, you wrote the country names, not the language names
<dpm> TLE, try using .title() instead of .capitalize()
<dpm> that works in the server now
<dpm> http://176.34.113.223/ubuntudocs-oneiric/
<jincreator> dpm: Yes, I mean quicklist.
<jincreator> Sorry for delay.
<dpm> jincreator, no worries. You can follow the steps here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/FirefoxDesktop
<jincreator> dpm: Ah, it's in wiki. Thanks!
<dpm> np :)
<TLE> dpm
<TLE> I changed to title, and thanks for the tip btw
<TLE> however I noticed that there is a problem with the width of the localized screenshots because the page is now narrower
<dpm> TLE, yeah, I saw that, but I think if the localized images have the right size it should be ok. I only saw it with the Serbian images: they committed images that were larger than the originals
<dpm> danilos, it's always the Serbian
<TLE> yeah, the thing is that I shrink images that are too large, but I don't know which size to aim for, do you know off the top of your head what the width of the grid_12 box is
<TLE> ah aiming for 860 seems to do the trick
<dpm> the whole grid is 960
<dpm> minus 10 on each side should make 940 - padding, off the top of my head
<dpm> argh, the stats site is down and I don't know why :/
<TLE> yeah, I think some space is used for something else, the size I put in now should work for the weekend
<TLE> then I can calculate it properly later
<TLE> if you pull rev 23 it should contain both fixes
<TLE> I'll send out the email and post to google+ and the wiki
<TLE> unless you want me to wait untill you have a chance to look at the stats page
<dpm> TLE, ok rev 23 pulled. Give me 15 min to look at the stats site. If I can't get it back online by then, please remove the note about the stats site on the e-mail
<TLE> dpm: rgr
<TLE> dpm: the question is, the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam/ page looks like more of an overview. If I should create a subpage specifically for this jam and link to that from this page
<dpm> TLE, no, don't worry about a subpage. We want to keep the front page simple, with a list of tasks. There is already a Jams/Translations subpage with more info
<danilos> dpm, heh, I blame the Serbians as well!
<dpm> ;-)
<TLE> dpm: yeah, but don't you think it'll be to bulky if I just paste the whole thing
<dpm> TLE, I agree, I'd suggest putting just a summary, as in bullet points, not the whole explanation
<TLE> actually I'll add them to the tasks session of the subpage
<TLE> that seems appropriate
<dpm> ok
<dpm> TLE, feel free to send the e-mail removing the info about the stats page. It seems to be an issue with the public IP addresses in the Canonical cloud instances
<dpm> I can always add a note later on
<dpm> or... wait
<dpm> give me 5 mins more...
<dpm> about to sort it out, I think :)
<TLE> to late
<TLE> but it doesn't matter, you can just reply to the email on the list and edit the google+ post
<dpm> TLE, yeah no worries. Thanks for taking care of this, btw
<TLE> np, maybe you can give it a repost on FB, I don't have access to that
<dpm> sure, btw I can give access to it to anyone in the utc team
<TLE> ah yeah
<TLE> will you post this one?
<dpm> TLE, I can do, but I'm about to start a call, so it might take me a few mins...
<TLE> no worries
<TLE> I think I'll hit the friday bar, I'll check back in with IRC and mail later if there are any problems with any of it
<TLE> afk
<jokerdino> heh no Tamil in here http://176.34.113.223/ubuntudocs-devel/
<jokerdino> :(
#ubuntu-translators 2012-03-03
<dpm> hey translators, how's everyone doing?
<kelemengabor> dpm: busy... they keep bombing me with questions and translations to approve :(
<kelemengabor> dpm: there is something strange here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+templates
<kelemengabor> the kde modules were all uploaded last year
<kelemengabor> but kde 4.8 was released and packaged this year... looks like the translations were not uploaded at all.
<kelemengabor> do you know anything about this?
<jokerdino> hey dpm
<jokerdino> guys, how many strings are there in precise that should be translated?
<jokerdino> i made a quick math and it comes to about 46660 strings, but i am pretty sure it is far more than that.
<artnay> kelemengabor: yeah, many KDE packages/templates seem to be missing from LP (versus kde l10n svn)
<artnay> kelemengabor: did you file a bug?
<kelemengabor> not yet
<kelemengabor> I'm busy with the GJ :\
<kelemengabor> could you help me out with that?
<dpm> jokerdino, it depends on the languages
<dpm> jokerdino, for which language?
<jokerdino> Tamil.
<jokerdino> Not the number of strings that are remaining, but the total number of strings
<artnay> kelemengabor: sure
<kelemengabor> artnay: thanks!
<m4n1sh> kelemengabor: hey. Thanks for the patch
<kelemengabor> you are welcome :)
<m4n1sh> I have sent a mail to the list
<m4n1sh> if anyone can approve it
<m4n1sh> need to put it in UIFE
<m4n1sh> as per the requirement
<m4n1sh> kelemengabor: you have access to the list?
<kelemengabor> I don't think so. but dpm probably has
<dpm> m4n1sh, lte me approve it now
<m4n1sh> dpm: thanks. I know you lead this team, but you know who leads -doc?
<artnay> kelemengabor: bug 945560
<artnay> umh, okay... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/945560
<TLE> hey dpm. Everything go ok yesterday, getting the new stats page back up
<kelemengabor> artnay: thanks. now I have to figure out whom to assign it :)
<jokerdino> launchpad bug 945560
<jokerdino> amithkk: your bot is MIA?
<amithkk> He's not here
<jokerdino> there he is
<amithkk> Ha!
<amithkk> He hasnt had a crash since till now
<jokerdino> that sucks
<amithkk> It didnt crash yet
<amithkk> Still on record
<amithkk> @list admin
<twobottux`> amithkk: capability add, capability remove, channels, ignore add, ignore list, ignore remove, join, nick, and part
<amithkk> @list
<twobottux`> amithkk: Admin, Alias, BadWords, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, IRCLogin, Misc, Owner, and User
<m4n1sh> dpm: thanks
<amithkk> @list Owner
<twobottux`> amithkk: announce, defaultcapability, defaultplugin, disable, enable, flush, ircquote, load, log, quit, reload, rename, unload, unrename, and upkeep
<jokerdino> amithkk: don't spam..
<amithkk> k
<jokerdino> i see both amithkk and m4n1sh here.
<jokerdino> now is the best time to discuss Indian English locale
<m4n1sh> go ahead
<jokerdino> so, is it logical to have one?
<m4n1sh> there is one\
<jokerdino> i personally feel it is different enough to have one.
<m4n1sh> en_IN
<jokerdino> oh?
<amithkk> Its not very different though
<amithkk> And we have one as m4n1sh says
<m4n1sh> not much
<m4n1sh> jokerdino: but you can use the indianized english if you want
<TLE> dpm: ah gotta go again, I'm on family visit during the weekend, so if you need me for anything for the jam, contact me on email
<jokerdino> ah, let me find it
<m4n1sh> amithkk: do yo know any reference guide to en_IN ?
<amithkk> nope
<m4n1sh> jokerdino: remember if you are going with en_IN, it is more similar to en_GB than en_US
<m4n1sh> en_GB or en_UK whatever you call, not much of a i18n geek
<jokerdino> UK it is
<m4n1sh> I didn't even know how to i18nize xml files until Kelemen submitted the patch
<kelemengabor> no, GB: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/en_GB
<jokerdino> ah, thanks
<jokerdino> i am going to proceed and set up a team for en_IN
<m4n1sh> dammit. en_IN is fully untranslated
<m4n1sh> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/en_IN
<jokerdino> i saw that :/
<jokerdino> we need a team to do anything
<m4n1sh> jokerdino: which all langs you know?
<jokerdino> i know Tamil. and well yeah
<amithkk> Ill contact em
 * jokerdino is living in Singapore.
<m4n1sh> like indian words are more similar to UK
<jokerdino> what about you m4n1sh ? any lang?
<m4n1sh> english and hindi
<jokerdino> no kannada? :/
<m4n1sh> nope
<m4n1sh> in India it is Colour and not color
<m4n1sh> you can use preponed as an opposite of postpone in India
<jokerdino> we should first have a en_IN guide.
<amithkk> Whats the ISO 639 language code for en-IN?
<m4n1sh> it isnt found in any other dictionary
<dpm> TLE, yeah, it worked :) I'm about to take another timestamp, but I'm quite busy talking to people and can't find a minute to do it properly
<jokerdino> dpm: TLE left
<amithkk> later
<amithkk> cya :D
<amithkk> stay here 2bottu :D
<jokerdino> LOL
<jokerdino> m4n1sh: i am serious about en_IN.
<m4n1sh> jokerdino: I know
<m4n1sh> you need to get in contact with indian translation team
<jokerdino> should i email them?
<m4n1sh> ask them
<jokerdino> wait, there is a Indian translation team?
<m4n1sh> there should be
<m4n1sh> there is if i last remember
<jokerdino> there is for different languages, but none for Indian English
<m4n1sh> jokerdino: this should help a bit http://lh.2xlibre.net/locale/en_IN/
<jokerdino> cook thanks.
<jokerdino> *cool
<jokerdino> there is no Indian English translation team
<m4n1sh> jokerdino: look at this too http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_English#Vocabulary_and_colloquialisms
<jokerdino> we should be pinging dpm already.
<m4n1sh> there isnt Indian "English" translation team
<amithkk> yep
<m4n1sh> but Indian translation team
<amithkk> Im ready to translate
<m4n1sh> I dont think words like "bunk a class" and "prepone" or "under scanner" or "clean-chit" are used anywhere else in the world
<amithkk> Holidays ahead
<m4n1sh> amithkk: esp use words like lakhs, crores too
<m4n1sh> very common in India
<jokerdino> oh yeah.
<dpm> jokerdino, you can calculate the total from http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise/ta
<dpm> just do the maths from the percentage translated and the untranslated count
<dpm> anyway, going for lunch now...
 * dpm lunches
<m4n1sh> jokerdino: amithkk "Allopathy", "Jaundice" and "curd" is more of Indian English
<jokerdino> i can't find the Indian language team
 * jokerdino loathes
<m4n1sh> never heard about "non-veg" being used to refer to meat in other parts of the world
<m4n1sh> jokerdino: "SMS" means mobile text message
<m4n1sh> lots of scope for en_IN
<jokerdino> open a gdoc and put these there?
<m4n1sh> nope
<m4n1sh> ubuntu wiki
<jokerdino> for the time being. heh
<m4n1sh> jokerdino: indian english is called hinglish
<m4n1sh> as it is a lot lot lot influenced by hindi
<jokerdino> true that
<m4n1sh> jokerdino: keep bookmarking http://www.theindiansabroad.com/2011/04/hinglish-indian-english-idioms-or-and-phrases-ii/
<jokerdino> amithkk: you found the ISO code for en_IN?
<amithkk> cya
<m4n1sh> is that necessary for going ahead?
<jokerdino> i guess so.
<jokerdino> there are procedures for starting a new team
<jokerdino> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/StartingTeam
<jokerdino> m4n1sh: i think the ISO code is same as English.
<m4n1sh> yes
<m4n1sh> but it should also add something after en_GB.utf-8 or something like that
<jokerdino> heh the australians don't have those
<m4n1sh> jokerdino: so two locales can have same ISO code?
<jokerdino> where is dpm when we need him most :S
<jokerdino> my google fu is failing
<jokerdino> http://www.loc.gov/standards/iso639-2/php/code_list.php
<jokerdino> there is only one English
<jokerdino> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-l10n-eng sholud be useful
<m4n1sh> yeah
<jokerdino> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-en-gb for en_GB.
<jokerdino> so ours should be en_IN
<jokerdino> shall i proceed to start a team then?
<jokerdino> my hands are itching
<m4n1sh> jokerdino: lol
<m4n1sh> consult a few people first
<jokerdino> yeah haha, haven't started yet
<dpm> jokerdino, lunching, what's up?
<jokerdino> you still lunching huh?
<jokerdino> we were discussing the idea of starting Indian English locale team.
<jokerdino> viable and acceptable?
<jokerdino> and i have done the math for the translation strings. total strings = 47k++
<dpm> jokerdino, weren't you thinking of helping in another team first? I think contributing to Tamil might be more useful, as it seems they might need a push to reinvigorate the team.
<dpm> You can of course start the en_IN team, but I think you can create more of an impact and help more users by contributing to the Tamil one
<m4n1sh> jokerdino: AFAIK Tamil team is pretty active
#ubuntu-translators 2012-03-04
<trijntje> I noteced a bunch of new templates for precise, mostly indicator-*
<trijntje> are these supposed to be exposed for translation, I've started on indicator-appmenu but it seems very technical, more for developers than normal users
<kelemengabor> trijntje: yes, they should. the indicator-appmenu is the feature known as HUD on the news portals. it has some user visible strings at the end of the template
<trijntje> kelemengabor: so the first couple of strings are not visible in the GUI? I also noticed a few typo's and one "TODO" item in the strings
<kelemengabor> no, those strings from .gschema files are only visible in dconf-editor
<kelemengabor> which is not used much by normal people :)
<trijntje> kelemengabor: thats good to know, thanks. Ill first translate the normal strings, and maybe do the .gschema ones when all other translations are done ;)
<jokerdino> buggie.
<m4n1sh> kelemengabor: ping
<kelemengabor> pong
<kelemengabor> feel free to ask :)
<m4n1sh> this is a bug submitted
<m4n1sh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/activity-log-manager/+bug/946270
<twobottux`> Launchpad bug 946270 in activity-log-manager "translation permissions should be 'restricted'" [Undecided,New]
<m4n1sh> as I don't have much idea about translations
<m4n1sh> so should I set it to restricted? yes or  no?
<m4n1sh> kelemengabor: my knowledge on translation is limited
<kelemengabor> The concern is valid - open permission means any quality of translations, so yes, it would be better to set it to restricted
<kelemengabor> and appoint the ubuntu-translators group as translators of the project
<m4n1sh> right now it is set to launchpad-translators
<m4n1sh> it is used in places more than ubuntu
<kelemengabor> that's fine too
<m4n1sh> done
<m4n1sh> :)
<m4n1sh> thanks
#ubuntu-translators 2013-02-26
<gotwig> how do you translate strings to nothing?
<gotwig> savin just spaces does not work
#ubuntu-translators 2013-02-27
<jpickett> regarding the phone and tablet ubuntu editions, is this all integrated with the translation packages we deal with now or are they a separate project on launchpad?
#ubuntu-translators 2015-02-23
<Rudolfs> Hi all, is there an overview for Ubuntu-touch OS translations, something like https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu for standard Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-translators 2016-03-03
<claudep> dpm: hi
<claudep> I'm in contact with a Lingala team leader, he's just been set up as the GNOME Lingala coordinator https://l10n.gnome.org/teams/ln/
<claudep> apparently he tried to resurrect the Lingala team on Launchpad, but with no success yet
<claudep> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/271576
<dpm> hi claudep
<dpm> I'll ask the LP admins to make him the team owner
<claudep> thanks, great
<claudep> would a rename from ubuntu-l10n-lin to ubuntu-l10n-ln possible?
<claudep> Lingala has a two-letter ISO code
<claudep> but that's a small issue anyway
<claudep> should Lingala also appear on https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators ?
<dpm> claudep, sorry, back now
<dpm> a rename should be possible, but the exact name of the team is not that important. I'll see how we can do it
<dpm> it will appear in the translators group once we add them manually. For that, we ask each team to apply, be responsive and have translation guidelines in place
<claudep> dpm: ok, so what's missing for this team, the guidelines?
<dpm> claudep, yeah. We just want to make sure that teams work as a team and create quality translations. If they've got some upstream guidelines at GNOME, they can link to them
<dpm> i.e. they don't need to be Ubuntu-specific
<dpm> claudep, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/StartingTeam
<claudep> thanks, I'll forward that
#ubuntu-translators 2017-03-02
<scootergrisen_> Where is the correct place to translate Unity?
<scootergrisen_> I found both https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity and https://translations.launchpad.net/unity/trunk/+lang/da but i dont know why there are two and which to work on
